# Earthquake!!!



## drjeff (Jun 23, 2010)

http://www.wten.com/Global/story.asp?S=12696845

http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsus/Quakes/us2010xwa7.php

Saw on FB a bunch of my friends in the Albany/VT areas talking about it,  thought that for many it could have been explained by too many beverages while watching the US World Cup game today   Guess they were correct


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 23, 2010)

Amazing the granularity of data they collect and display

http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/dyfi/events/us/2010xwa7/us/index.html


----------



## marcski (Jun 23, 2010)

I heard reports out of Hoboken that there was possibly one there today too....the same one?


----------



## Vortex (Jun 23, 2010)

reports from Vermont as well.


----------



## dmc (Jun 23, 2010)

Friends from Burlington felt it...

WTF is going on?  My friends in Sweden had one last week...  Which is rare...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 23, 2010)

We felt it here , we're about 100 miles from tthe epicenter . Rumbling noise  furniture shook  and other than that no damage . I've been thru this 4 times before since teh St Lawrence Valley is seismically active and we have an earthquake center at one of our colleges . Most are minor shakers in teh 3-5.5 RICHTER RANGE.


----------



## Puck it (Jun 23, 2010)

Earthquakes are quite common in that area.  It is called the Canadien Shield.  It is a very large mass of igneous and metamorphic rock.  Very very old rock. There have quakes in the 6's in the shield.  Very little damage happens though.  Sparse population and the rock is not a good medium for energy transfer at long distance.


----------



## noski (Jun 23, 2010)

We haven't rocked like that since Phish was at Mt Ellen. ok. Maybe that's a little too much spin.... But we felt it in the MRV.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 23, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> We felt it here , we're about 100 miles from tthe epicenter . Rumbling noise  furniture shook  and other than that no damage . I've been thru this 4 times before since teh St Lawrence Valley is seismically active and we have an earthquake center at one of our colleges . Most are minor shakers in teh 3-5.5 RICHTER RANGE.



You know, seismographs and monitoring stations seem to always be clustered arounf active earthquake areas. I think those wiggly needles are causing the earthquakes. You ever notice how many vulcanologists there are around volcanoes? I think something's fishy there.


----------



## noski (Jun 23, 2010)

Good point, and why do the deer and moose refuse to cross at their sign, anyway? It's darn inconvenient when they jaywalk.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jun 23, 2010)

Shake your booty! 5.5 on the RS, 1:40PM,  epicenter was just outside of Ottawa, Can....possible aftershocks in the next couple of weeks.

update: dowgraded to 5.0


----------



## roark (Jun 23, 2010)

Yup, felt it in Keene NH. Ironically I never felt one in 15 yrs in CA! (there were certainly *many* small EQs, I just never felt them)


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 23, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> You know, seismographs and monitoring stations seem to always be clustered arounf active earthquake areas. I think those wiggly needles are causing the earthquakes. You ever notice how many vulcanologists there are around volcanoes? I think something's fishy there.



 Oh Hell Yeah we blame those guys 2  i mean with alll their damn techno weenee  toys and fixations with shakin 

I always wanted a shaken'bake at nite so you could use the line  " was it GOOD 4 u,,, i moved the earth for ya Babe"


----------



## Puck it (Jun 23, 2010)

roark said:


> Yup, felt it in Keene NH. Ironically I never felt one in 15 yrs in CA! (there were certainly *many* small EQs, I just never felt them)


 
Four yrs in CA and got a 5.5 and the Loma Prieta.


----------



## Geoff (Jun 23, 2010)

I had a call with a company in Ottawa at 2:00.   They were about 10 minutes late to the call.   I told 'em earthquakes are no excuse.   My sister's office is in Ottawa (she commutes from Vancouver every-other week).  She said she was 20 miles from the epicenter.   Buildings were evacuated but nothing fell down that she saw.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 23, 2010)

Puck it said:


> Earthquakes are quite common in that area. It is called the Canadien Shield. It is a very large mass of igneous and metamorphic rock. Very very old rock. There have quakes in the 6's in the shield. Very little damage happens though. Sparse population and the rock is not a good medium for energy transfer at long distance.


 
+ 1. They are more common than you think.

Didn't feel a thing in Rutvegas.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 23, 2010)

Puck it said:


> Earthquakes are quite common in that area.  It is called the Canadien Shield.  It is a very large mass of igneous and metamorphic rock.  Very very old rock. There have quakes in the 6's in the shield.  Very little damage happens though.  Sparse population and the rock is not a good medium for energy transfer at long distance.



At least one building was evacuated in Boston. Some old brick thing. I didn't feel it in Cambridge, but I just saw a seismologist on tv saying the exact opposite that the old hard rock transmits seismic events very long distances.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jun 23, 2010)

Felt nothing here (Woodstock, NH), friends in Gorham, NH felt a little shake


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jun 24, 2010)

marcski said:


> I heard reports out of Hoboken that there was possibly one there today too....the same one?



CNN said it could be felt as far away as NJ so it was probably the same quake.  I was in Manchester, NH today and felt nothing.

I have experienced 3 quakes in the Northeast.  2 in Jersey in the late 80's where the epicenters were in NE Jersey or SE New York I believe.  I also felt one in NH (Concord area) somewhere around 2003 or so.  My wife and I were at her friend's house on an air mattress and the apartment started shaking.  The epicenter of that one was Plattsburgh, NY.  All of these were confirmed by news sources later in the day.


----------



## Puck it (Jun 24, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> At least one building was evacuated in Boston. Some old brick thing. I didn't feel it in Cambridge, but I just saw a seismologist on tv saying the exact opposite that the old hard rock transmits seismic events very long distances.


 

Only certain waves travel the long distances.  Here we go

Earthquake have three basic types of elastic waves. Two of the three propagate within the rock itself. The faster of these body waves is called the primary or P wave. this is a compressional wave.  P waves are able to travel through both solid rock, such as granite mountains i.e. Cannadien Shield, and liquid material, such as volcanic magma or the water of the oceans.  They travel long distances.  

The second wave is aslower wave through the body of rock is called the secondary or S wave. As an S wave propagates, it tends to shears the rock sideways at right angles to the direction of travel. It is a transverse wave.Liquids can not propagate this wave.

The speed of P and S waves depends on the density and elastic properties of the rocks and soil through which they pass. The P waves are felt first. The effect is similar to a sonic boom that bumps and rattles windows. This is the wave felt in Brookline.  Some seconds later, the S waves arrive with their up-and-down and side-to-side motion, shaking the ground surface vertically and horizontally. This is the wave motion that is so damaging to structures. These do not travel as far either.  These waves can also find channels that allow them to travel farther.  There is a lot that determines if  and where the wave is felt.  

The third general type of earthquake wave is called a surface wave, reason being is that its motion is restricted to near the ground surface. Such waves correspond to ripples of water that travel across a lake.

Class over.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 24, 2010)

Nice info Puckman  !


----------



## drjeff (Jun 24, 2010)

Puck it said:


> Only certain waves travel the long distances.  Here we go
> 
> Earthquake have three basic types of elastic waves. Two of the three propagate within the rock itself. The faster of these body waves is called the primary or P wave. this is a compressional wave.  P waves are able to travel through both solid rock, such as granite mountains i.e. Cannadien Shield, and liquid material, such as volcanic magma or the water of the oceans.  They travel long distances.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info!  I think i'm smarter now   :lol:   Although all that talk of S and P waves has my brain in flashback mode to some of my college physics classes


----------



## Puck it (Jun 24, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Nice info Puckman !


 
I took a concentration in geology as an undergrad with the physics major and math minor.  I wanted to work as a geophysicist but '86 was not a good time for that. SO went back to grad school to work on Higg Tc superconductors.  Geology is still my first passion though.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 24, 2010)

Puck it said:


> I took a concentration in geology as an undergrad with the physics major and math minor.  I wanted to work as a geophysicist but '86 was not a good time for that. SO went back to grad school to work on Higg Tc superconductors.  Geology is still my first passion though.



It SHOWS !!!     Although i never took a geology course i am very interested in it now and may audit a course now just for kicks  damn that' would be a hoot -- can u imagine HAVING A 67 YEAR  OLD WHACK JOB IN YOUR INTRO COURSE


----------

